# HVAC in the news



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

This news report has been making the rounds on HVAC sites; http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=6892273

If this sort of thing is allowed to occur, any media source can attack any brand at any time and we in the HVAC industry are going to be left having to deal with the outcome of this kind of irresponsible reporting.

Why is no contractor being interviewed?
What are the conditions of these systems?
Why did this take 7 years to become a news story?
Why are the BBB reports that are alluded to by this story not being discussed?

This is just irresponsible journalism at its worst. Just think of how many thousands of reputable contractors across the country are going to be adversely affected by this story because of the millions of Goodman installes that have been made.


----------



## bwalley (Jul 4, 2009)

If the news would have contacted a competent A/C contractor, they might have found out the issue was not with the equipment but a sizing error or other issue and then they wouldn't have a story.

The news media does not care about the truth or even helping people, they care about a news story, the truth is irrelevant.

It seems to me if the majority of the neighbors are having problems with the A/C not being able to cool the house, the builder may have undersized the units or did not properly build the units so the A/C units are unable to keep up with the demand.

The news should have done more than just a hit piece on Goodman.

I would be willing to bet the units are undersized, yet the homeowners will expect Goodman to replace them and upgrade them for free.

BTW the units are 7 years old, I am curious why they didn't complain to the builder during the 1st cooling season??


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Exactly my take on this bwalley. Without having a qualified HVAC company explaining what is going on, this story is just an irresponsible yellow journalist piece. 

The report even claims that HVAC companies have been on the job, so why would they not want to know what it is they are reporting on?

This sort of trash piece needs to be complained about nationwide as it has been spread nationwide. I have already complained to this ABC station as well as many others have. I have offered any assistance in getting this station to find out what the real problem is, but like you say bwalley; they really don't care.


----------



## bwalley (Jul 4, 2009)

A friend of mine is an A/C Contractor as well, he was called out to give a bid on repairing a system, the news people around here will do undercover hit pieces on A/C service companies on occasion and many times they expose crooks or shady work, this time Frank gave them his opinion on what needed to be done.

Then he was called by the reporter accusing him of trying to rip off the client and that they had a licensed A/C contractor look at the job and said what Frank was reccomending was not needed.

Frank told the reporter to meet him at the 'clients' house with the other A/C contractor, and a crew with a camera, when Frank met them out there at firts the reporter was acting like Frank was a crook and when Frank showed them what he found, the other A/C contractor agreed with Frank and said he had missed it.

Do you think they put that on the news?

Well they didn't, what they did put on there was a guy taking a leak behind a condensor, another guy pulling a compressor out going up the street and painting it and reinstalling it, as well as other shady stuff.

Also on some of the previous 'stories' they would sabotage the equipment by pulling a LV off of a contactor, sometimes they would show a guy hooking the wire back up, other times the guy would sell them a contactor.

How is a guy supposed to know how the LV wire got disconnected?

Many times a contactor may look bad by having pitted contacts but it still works.

If I question a small part like that, I replace them and charge the client, as I don't want a call back because of a relatively inexpensive part.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

As far as I am concerned, setting up a contractor with sabotaged parts is despicable. If a part does not work, the best thing to do is to replace the part and then look for what may have caused the failure.


----------



## bwalley (Jul 4, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> As far as I am concerned, setting up a contractor with sabotaged parts is despicable. If a part does not work, the best thing to do is to replace the part and then look for what may have caused the failure.


If they don't cause a problem in the unit, they can't get their news story, I guess things are pretty slow when they have to manufacture news.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

bwalley said:


> If they don't cause a problem in the unit, they can't get their news story, I guess things are pretty slow when they have to manufacture news.


In the case of the above story, they are not just being neglegent in their investigation, they are slandering thousands of HVAC contractors along with the Goodman Manufacturing company. 

I'd like to see Goodman sue the pants off of that station.


----------



## bwalley (Jul 4, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> In the case of the above story, they are not just being neglegent in their investigation, they are slandering thousands of HVAC contractors along with the Goodman Manufacturing company.
> 
> I'd like to see Goodman sue the pants off of that station.


I wasn't talking about the case with the Goodman units, I was talking about the local news media that will sabotage a unit and call up A/C Companies to see what they would come up with for repairs.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I wasn't talking about the case with the Goodman units, I was talking about the local news media that will sabotage a unit and call up A/C Companies to see what they would come up with for repairs.


I know. I'm just still ticked off at that news story. I guess I would be just as ticked off at a sting operation if it was done in my area. 

Maybe we should take a few newscasters hostage and demand that the News agencies be more responsible. I got dibs on the cute ones:yes:


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont know how I missed this one.
Did you guys happen to notice some things about the video.
1. Gentleman (loosely) being interviewed apparently works third shift because he's home at 3 o'clock to give this most riviting interview.
2. he has a dog, who needs to be held at bay by lattice work, from going under the hot tub? and behind the condenser? HMMM?
3. His "DREAM HOME" has no curtians (but has curtain rods) and very few furnishings.
4. He does not feel it is necessary to cut the grass at his "DREAM HOME" so I wonder how he feels about regular filter cleanings/changings and a condensor check up every now and then.
5. Somerset estates looks like a generaly "high rent" district with the pinnicale of building materials and technics, from the aluminum siding all the way to the 15$ super mega insulated windows. 
6. No expense was spared with regard to the top of the line hunter thermostat. 
7. A quick view down the street reveals a car on blocks and apparently everyone on the block mows their lawn with the same broken lawn mower as dork #1 in this saga 
of americana where a poor worthless sack of crap is being oppressed by a huge cash bulging corperation named Goodman (how ironic Good-Man) and who is there to capture all this injustice, non other then sincire blonde skirt lady with a microphone and a mission to expose all this tyrany!
God Bless AMERICA!
Now, did somebody say they couldnt afford healthcare????
whos next!!!!
Scooter


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

scooter said:


> I dont know how I missed this one.
> Did you guys happen to notice some things about the video.
> 1. Gentleman (loosely) being interviewed apparently works third shift because he's home at 3 o'clock to give this most riviting interview.
> 2. he has a dog, who needs to be held at bay by lattice work, from going under the hot tub? and behind the condenser? HMMM?
> ...


 
I did notice that the suction line on the unit they did the close up on was bone dry, maybe the unit was out of gas but being a builder's model it must not have had a low pressure switch to shut it down. My thoughts of the whole thing is spec and installation.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> I did notice that the suction line on the unit they did the close up on was bone dry, maybe the unit was out of gas but being a builder's model it must not have had a low pressure switch to shut it down. My thoughts of the whole thing is spec and installation.



It was a desert climate.


----------



## scooter (Apr 28, 2009)

Naw, it just looks like a desert because the dog pee killed all the grass!


----------

